# Comment gérer la Liste noire de Free ?



## RICOOL (28 Novembre 2006)

:mouais: 
Bonjour, je suis allé voir s'il y avait des discussions à ce sujet mais à priori : pas de reponse à ma question (et Free, à part au téléphone quand ils daignent répondre, n'en parlons pas). 

J'ai un soucis, je ne sais pas gérer la *liste noire sur messagerie Free*. J'ai beau cocher un mail dans ma boite de reception et le mettre sur liste noire, je me retrouve sur une liste, et j'ai beau tout cocher (envoyer dans le dossier trash, cocher le corps, de, etc ...), si l'expediteur me renvoie un mail je le reçois sur mail alors qu'il est barré sur ma boite de message Free. Comment faire pour qu'il soit trié à la base et ne revienne pas?
Je reçois des mails de personnes "indésirables" (mon exe pour tout dire :sleep: ) et ma fois si qq pouvait me donner la recette pour gérer ce qui , à mon avis doite être simple quand on connait 
merci !


----------



## kleindoeil (28 Novembre 2006)

si tu utilises mail pour réceptionner tes emails, tu peux créer une règle (préférences->règles) pour interdire certaines adresses email, mais ils arriveront quand même sur ta boîte free, que tu peux supprimer (mensuellement, hebdo automatiquement par mail).


----------



## nikolo (28 Novembre 2006)

kleindoeil a dit:


> si tu utilises mail pour réceptionner tes emails, tu peux créer une règle (préférences->règles) pour interdire certaines adresses email, mais ils arriveront quand même sur ta boîte free, que tu peux supprimer (mensuellement, hebdo automatiquement par mail).


 

une fois que tu  selectionnes le mail a mettre dans l'anti spam, tu cliques sur le lien de la boite noire et ensuite du fait appliquer les regles.

tu verras alors sur ta console de mail le mail etre barré, tu n'as plus qu'à le supprimer en cliquant sur vider la corbeille.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Novembre 2006)

La _Liste noire_ de Free me para&#238;t &#234;tre encore un outil mal ficel&#233;.

Pour commencer, on ne peut acc&#233;der &#224; cette _Liste noire_ qu'apr&#232;s avoir s&#233;lectionn&#233; un message ind&#233;sirable.

L'adresse de l'exp&#233;diteur de ce message est alors automatique ajout&#233;e dans la liste des r&#232;gles d'exclusion ("Supprimer des messages , o&#249; le champs _De :_ contient ...@..."). Ce qui n'est pas toujours souhaitable.


Pour supprimer une r&#232;gle, il faut la s&#233;lectionner en cochant le bouton-radio correspondant (&#224; gauche, dans la zone "R&#232;gles de filtrage") et en cliquant sur le bouton "Supprimer". De m&#234;me, on peut descendre ou remonter une r&#232;gle dans la liste en la s&#233;lectionnant et en cliquant sur le bouton "Descendre" ou "Remonter".

Pour cr&#233;er une nouvelle r&#232;gle, dans la zone "D&#233;finition de r&#232;gle" on choisit le champ du message &#224; tester ("&#192;:", "Cc:", "De:", "Objet:" ou "Corps"), le texte &#224; y chercher, et l'op&#233;ration &#224; effectuer si le test est positif ("supprimer le message", "d&#233;placer le message vers..."), puis on clique sur le bouton "Cr&#233;er".

Pour modifier une r&#232;gle existante, il suffit de la s&#233;lectionne avec son bouton-radio, et on peut alors l'&#233;diter dans la zone "D&#233;finition de r&#232;gle".


Les possibilit&#233;s de composition des r&#232;gles sont excessivement r&#233;duites. Le test est de type "Le champ ... contient ..." ("contient" devant &#234;tre interpr&#233;t&#233; au sens large), et le champs ne peut &#234;tre que l'un des cinq propos&#233;s.

De plus, le filtrage des messages correspondant aux r&#232;gles de la _Liste noire_ n'est effectif qu'au moment o&#249; l'on clique sur le bouton "Appliquer toutes les r&#232;gles".

En aucun ce filtrage n'emp&#234;che un nouveau message ind&#233;sirable d'arriver dans la bo&#238;te de r&#233;ception (inbox). Il permet seulement de les supprimer (ou de les d&#233;placer) en groupe, et _a posteriori_.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

Assez d'accord avec PA5CAL
J'ai jou&#233; avec , je ne le fais plus.
j'ai fini par laisser tomber; pas fin , des erreurs , faut y revenir souvent etc

en partie parce que les spammeurs changent d'adresses sans cesse , interdire une adresse a un effet limit&#233;, m&#234;me chose pour les titres , &#224; part les celebrissimes " Hi" qui circulent encore

Depuis je laisse faire Mail et son outil d&#233;tecteur d'ind&#233;sirable , je verifie et je jette
Ce n'est pas le plus optimal ( il y a rapatriement de ces spams donc du trafic inutile )
 mais au moins je n'ai quasi rien &#224; faire..


----------



## RICOOL (28 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Assez d'accord avec PA5CAL
> 
> en partie parce que les spammeurs changent d'adresses sans cesse , interdire une adresse a un effet limité, même chose pour les titres , à part les celebrissimes " Hi" qui circulent encore
> Depuis je laisse faire Mail et son outil détecteur d'indésirable , je verifie et je jette
> ...



OUI, DONC, EN ÉCOUTANT PASCAL C'ESt UNE CHOSE DIFFICILE que de rentrer toutes ces règles (je les ai pratiquement toutes tentées) et ma fois je vais refaire point par point ce que tu as énoncé pascal et vais voir, 

par contre les "hi" en question peuvent ils être géré ? quand je rentre "hi" dans objet ou corps dans la liste des mails en liste noire, il me les fait passer aussi.

d'autre part, j'ai vu qu'il existait des filtres gratuits américains qui controlent ce genre de choses, est ce viable?

quoi qu'il en soit merci pour vos réponses ladies et gentlemen ...!


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2006)

si tu te sens d'&#233;crire des r&#232;gles de gestion mfilter.free.fr est pour toi. C'est la console de filtrage des mails avec utilisation d'expressions r&#233;guli&#232;res.

Perso, c'est ce que j'utilise et j'en suis tr&#232;s satisfait.

Elle permet de g&#233;rer des listes "blanches", listes "noires", filtrer selon plusieurs en-t&#234;te, voir m&#234;me par exclusion, utiliser le scoring...

Ecrire ses r&#232;gles prend un peu de temps mais apr&#232;s, globalement tout roule.

Alors parfois, bien s&#251;r, des messages passent au travers, ouff se dit-on ! C'est que tout ne passe pas syst&#233;matiquement &#224; la trappe 

Et puis si on est vraiment pervers, on peut de temps &#224; autyres d&#233;sactiver une ou plusieurs r&#232;gles pour voir comment &#231;a fait tout ces pourriels, et si mail s'en tire bien ou pas


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

euh tu parles de quel Pascal?
 Pascalformac ou Pascal  alias _pa*5*cal _( et oui il est joueur)

Mo je te recommande de..laisser tomber le filtrage cot&#233; free 
et de laisser faire Mail et son outil ind&#233;sirable qui """apprend""
 sans avoir &#224; lever le petit doigt ou presque

Car tu verras il apprend VITE et fait assez peu d'erreurs
tout ce que toi tu auras &#224; faire est de verifier les erreurs

Et un conseil donn&#233; plusieurs fois
Pour jeter un ind&#233;sirable Mail SANS l'ouvrir ou le passer en statut " lu", donc en gardant son statut NON lu  il suffit de 
-fermer la fenetre de previsualisation 
-selectionner les indesirables et les glisser A LA MAIN  vers poubelle ( de mail)

car cliquer suppprimer le met &#224; la poubelle mais le passe en_ lu _( du moins chez moi)


----------



## RICOOL (28 Novembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> si tu te sens d'écrire des règles de gestion mfilter.free.fr est pour toi. C'est la console de filtrage des mails avec utilisation d'expressions régulières.



Alors là aussi il reste qq zones d'ombres, car je suis allé voir et ai rentré les mails (adresse en copier collé sous toutes les coutures ainsi que les "Rèp:hi" indésirables) et là encore tout arrive sur ma boite mail comme si de rien n'était, décidément suis je devenu une buze??
... (j'avoue que je reçois des mails d'une personne que je ne veux absolument pas lire et ma fois quand ils arrivent sur mail ma curiosité ne peut resister à la tentation de lire , oui je sais je suis un peu ... mais bon).

quant aux Pascaux (un Pascal des ...) je vous remercie de ce dévelopment mais comment exliquer depuis que j'ai fourré mon nez dans les mails indésirables sur mail que désormais un son  m'indique que j'ai reçu un indésirable alors qu'avant il ne faisait aucun "ding" ?? 

vade retro satanas et diablo menthe à l'eau:hein:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

RICOOL a dit:


> quant aux Pascaux (un Pascal des ...) je vous remercie de ce d&#233;velopment mais comment exliquer depuis que j'ai fourr&#233; mon nez dans les mails ind&#233;sirables sur mail que d&#233;sormais un son  m'indique que j'ai re&#231;u un ind&#233;sirable alors qu'avant il ne faisait aucun "ding" ??
> 
> vade retro satanas et diablo menthe &#224; l'eau:hein:


Selon divers doctes grammairiens il y a moultes ambiguit&#233;s sur les formes plurielles pascaliennes
En gros seul point de consensus: on est uniques ( ou vareuses bien entendu)  

Le son avec ind&#233;srables , j'en sais rien

et pour finir sur une pirouette ( double salto arri&#232;re)
ce serait pas plut&#244;t ca:
_Vade retro spamanas_


----------



## RICOOL (28 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pour finir sur une pirouette ( double salto arrière)
> ce serait pas plutôt ca:
> _Vade retro spamanas_



Cher Pascalien, ce serait plutôt spamanana sans "s" au bout car la sauce aurait un goût fruité en forme de cocktail et qu'elle aurait été beaucoup plus buvable, celle là ne l'est pas du tout et mérite un spam à elle toute seule  .
Bien à toi 

et pour le "ding", personne? Une fois, deux fois , bon  ben je vais attendre ... à plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2006)

RICOOL a dit:


> Cher Pascalien, ce serait plutôt spamanana sans "s" au bout car la sauce aurait un goût fruité en forme de cocktail et qu'elle aurait été beaucoup plus buvable, celle là ne l'est pas du tout et mérite un spam à elle toute seule  .
> Bien à toi


ta version ( sans s)  pourrait laisser à penser  que le spam à _retrovader _serait de la catégorie des spams destinés à la gente féminine   

Quant au "ding", plutôt qu'attendre  abonne toi au fil avec alerte par email pour les apports
et voilà


----------



## da capo (28 Novembre 2006)

RICOOL a dit:


> Alors là aussi il reste qq zones d'ombres, car je suis allé voir et ai rentré les mails (adresse en copier collé sous toutes les coutures ainsi que les "Rèp:hi" indésirables) et là encore tout arrive sur ma boite mail comme si de rien n'était, décidément suis je devenu une buze??



Se poser la question est déjà y apporter une réponse 

Bon trève de plaisanterie.

Renseigner les adresses est inutiles car l'expéditeurs sera toujours différent... Eh oui ! sacré spammeurs !

Par contre, travailler sur l'objet peut être plus payant : 
Il faut trouver le bon compromis et éviter de détruire immédiatement => placer dans un dossier créé pour l'occasion pour aller regarder régulièrement s'il ne contient pas de faux positifs.

Ceci dit les spammeurs ont de riches idées pour contourner les règles et interdire le mot viagra n'interdit pas \/|@gr@ par exemple (anti-slash puis slash pour faire un v, un pipe pour le i...)


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quant au "ding", plutôt qu'attendre  abonne toi au fil avec alerte par email pour les apports
> et voilà



excuse moi, mais cela veut dire quoi? je peux gérer ça dans ma boite mail? préferéences? Moi y en a nager


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2006)

Rien &#224; voir avec ton souci de _ding_ 
mais tout &#224; voir avec la surveillance d'un fil sur Macg

 je parle uniquement de tech  d'abonnement &#224; un fil de forum 

en haut " outil de la discussion"
 s'abonnner et l&#224; tu choisis le mode

Si par exemple tu choisis " avec email &#224; chaque post  " tu seras pr&#233;venu et dans l'email tu auras 
le lien de l'apport
et le texte de l'apport


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Rien à voir avec ton souci de _ding_
> mais tout à voir avec la surveillance d'un fil sur Macg
> 
> je parle uniquement de tech  d'abonnement à un fil de forum
> ...




AHHHHH OK, MOI Y EN A COMPRENDRE  

DING !


----------

